# Please make me a sig, and avatar using this image



## Eternal Myst (Oct 21, 2008)

I would like the avatar to have my name on it Kais..

and on my sig my name on one corner, and Eternal Myst on another corner...


----------



## Bake (Oct 21, 2008)

Search for topics that say they will make you an avatar or sig.
Don't make new topics.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 21, 2008)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> Search for topics that say they will make you an avatar or sig.
> Don't make new topics.


Umm go away please..Topics like that are abandoned just so you know.

..and I can make as many new topics as I please.

Anyway I am kindly asking for someone to fill in my request, so yeah....


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Enjoy


----------



## lookout (Oct 23, 2008)

The drawing look like 2 guy in love?....


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 23, 2008)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> Search for topics that say they will make you an avatar or sig.
> Don't make new topics.



GTFO

Also,
Eternal I'll be back in a few minutes

OK, I'm back
I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 Sig:


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you DieForit, and B-blue.

You guise rock!

Thanks I will be using both of yours

Thanks alot!


وبفضل الكثير يا ب-باو


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 24, 2008)

You're very welcome


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2008)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> Search for topics that say they will make you an avatar or sig.
> Don't make new topics.


Try to not be a minimod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I thought you guys did a great job


----------

